# netinstall on sparc a no-go



## stleric (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried to install the 8.2 SPARC version on an Ultra 10 and the installer couldn't connect to the freebsd.org server.  Spouted some mumbo jumbo about checking my nameserver and gateway addresses and whatnot.  I then did a netinstall of Debian with no trouble leading me to believe the problem lies with the FreeBSD installer.

Can anyone confirm (or refute) the fact that FreeBSD SPARC has a problem doing net installs?  If it does indeed have a problem, is there a way to fix the problem?

TIA
eric


----------



## sossego (Jun 16, 2011)

On the SunBlade 1000:

1) Openboot from CD.

2) Do a basic install. Set up root, user, and basic permissions.

3) Reboot. Openboot from disk.

In the cvs/csup are scripts for base, ports, and source. Grab what you need from there.

If your video output doesn't match the default for the machine, look at the gentoo sparc(64) docs on installing. The proper openboot commands are there.

9.0 is what is on the SB1000. Just a kernel rebuild did fine.


----------



## mmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

stleric said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm (or refute) the fact that FreeBSD SPARC has a problem doing net installs?



I did several net installs on sparc64 without problems.



			
				stleric said:
			
		

> is there a way to fix the problem?



If you can describe the problem more precisely maybe one has an idea.


----------



## stleric (Jun 17, 2011)

mmoll said:
			
		

> I did several net installs on sparc64 without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can describe the problem more precisely maybe one has an idea.




Network adapter is on the motherboard, hme0.  Manual network setup, not DHCP.  Tried ftp both firewalled and non-firewalled to whatever the preset server is.  The installer always complains that it can't find the server.  Is there anything in particular that I should be looking for?

I got it going with Debian and OpenBSD so my interest in FreeBSD is more out of curiosity than anything now.

eric


----------



## sossego (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you tried a simple basic install- minimal?


----------

